# Rio de Janeiro views



## turella (Mar 24, 2010)

*Obrigado!*

Grato pela recepção, José Rodolfo!
Turella


----------



## turella (Mar 24, 2010)

*Misaligned*

Canon A 1100IS


Look and compare this buildings! 

BNDES and Caixa Economica Federal, Chile av.


----------



## turella (Mar 24, 2010)

*Up view and detail Sao Sebastiao Cathedral and bell tower*

Canon A 1100IS


----------



## turella (Mar 24, 2010)

*Strange Building*

Canon A 1100IS


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Amazing!


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Great views! Go, Río kay:.


----------



## Bent (Sep 25, 2005)

The last building is incredible! Amazing thread kay:


----------



## JoseRodolfo (Jul 9, 2003)

^^ It´s true, this building has a really good design!


----------



## turella (Mar 24, 2010)

*Brise Soleil*

Like PETROBRAS, UNIBANCO also uses brises across the face of building.


----------



## robson083 (May 23, 2010)

Wonderful pictures! Congratulations!


----------



## turella (Mar 24, 2010)

*Thin Buildings*

Canon A1100IS


----------



## turella (Mar 24, 2010)

*Concrete and angles*

Photos taken with Canon XS 1000D










ABL Bld. Pres. Wilson Av.


----------



## turella (Mar 24, 2010)

*Skyscraper and greenfield*

Photo taken with Canon XS 1000D










Sao Bento Field - Niteroi RJ


----------



## turella (Mar 24, 2010)

*Urban view*

Canon EOS 1000D


----------



## turella (Mar 24, 2010)

*Mahatma Ghandi Plaza*


----------



## Joás Santos (Sep 7, 2010)

My wonderful city!


----------



## turella (Mar 24, 2010)

Hall of Justice


----------



## Mustaa (Sep 5, 2009)

great angles, finally someone decided to show the city itself, and not just the beaches and landscape that surround the city


----------



## CITYofDREAMS (Jan 20, 2007)

One of my favorite city... love your shots!


----------



## kerouac1848 (Jun 9, 2009)

> great angles, finally someone decided to show the city itself, and not just the beaches and landscape that surround the city


Yep. When I was in Rio I stayed in Lapa and I thought the centro/lapa/santa teresa district was more interesting than the South Zone. It's a shame it is often overlooked. The redevelopment potential is enormous as well, with many 60s and 70s buildings plus bringing the port back life.



> One of my favorite city... love your shots!


My favourite city that I have visited along with Barcelona (and I have been lucky to have visited many of the world's best)


----------

